# laptop purchase from dubai



## vikasg03 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I want to know is it really worth to purchase laptop from dubai. Just anyone who purchase, can tell me how much % cheap we can get in dubai in compare to india. and from where...(which market in dubai)


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Its obviously cheaper there. I cant give you a definitive percentage.

They have no tax whatsoever. So you can save all of it if you know where to look for it.

However I have observed that they want higher margins of profit and hence many a times price their products similar to our prices here. But as I said look properly and you will find everything to be much cheaper than here.

For Eg: My HP DV6 i bought for 38000 is around maybe 40000-45000 here. (inaccurate figures)
Bought my N85 for 21000 there when it was 25000 here. 
I have converted all prices to INR. [1 Dirham= Rs.12]

What I saw but didnt buy:
PS3 joystick: 2500 vs 3000 here
Gaming mice: Price difference of around 10-20%
Mobile phones: Usually cheaper than here.


----------

